# Costa Rica Fishing Report



## Buckwalleye (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got back from Costa Rica, went out of the town of Quepos. On our off shore charter we landed 9 sailfish, then on our inshore charter we boated 3 Rooster Fish. Memories forever!!!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like an amazing trip. I'm going to Tamarindo in April. Can't wait to chase some bill fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Buckwalleye said:


> Just got back from Costa Rica, went out of the town of Quepos. On our off shore charter we landed 9 sailfish, then on our inshore charter we boated 3 Rooster Fish. Memories forever!!!


Sounds like Gary from Maumee Tackle.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Buckwalleye said:


> Just got back from Costa Rica, went out of the town of Quepos. On our off shore charter we landed 9 sailfish, then on our inshore charter we boated 3 Rooster Fish. Memories forever!!!


Were are the pictures?


----------

